# REALLY cool effects on this one!!



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

took me a while


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

what program do you use?
great video.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Very cool, I like it!!! 

Love the Cat in the bag...WAY TOO CUTE!!! The kitties I had loved bags and boxes!


----------



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> what program do you use?
> great video.


i use Roxio


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome! Is Roxio free?


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

at 0:28 is that at kirin farms? (or however you spell it)


----------



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

veganchick said:


> at 0:28 is that at kirin farms? (or however you spell it)


it's Stepping Stone Farm


----------



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Awesome! Is Roxio free?


no sorry


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

do you know any good video free programs. i have windows live movie maker - but i would like one with more effects


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

^try luna pic


----------

